

Maintaining flow - jurre
https://github.com/kstevens715/maintaining-flow

======
gizmo720
The one thing I would dis-agree with is postponing looking up things like vim
commands. I cannot count how many times a 30 second Google search saved me
half an hour of work.

------
mikeyd
This is very similar to the Pomodoro system.
<http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/>

